# Couple of field questions.



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

"Heel" is basically the same, although from what little I have seen in the obedience ring it is used differently, I think. I am sure it is taught the same way in the beginning, but in field work we tend to expand beyond the traditional meaning. One thing we do very commonly in the field is teach the dog to heel on both sides.

In the field, I would use heel in a couple if different situations. The simplest is when we leave the holding blind and the critter gets a few steps ahead. I say 'heel' and he backs up. When returning with a retrieve, I hold down either my left hand or right hand, depending on the side to which I want him to return. He then will come up to me, do an 180 and sit on that side. Now, the most complicated part is that we teach heel to mean 'pivot away from me' when lining a dog up. So if the dog is on my left side, I say 'heel' and he should rotate counter clockwise. If on my right, he should rotate clockwise. 'here' typically means rotate toward me. (hopefully I wrote that all right--second nature to do, harder to describe).

I use 'drop' for my current dogs. I have used 'leave it', but I prefer that to mean 'leave it' rather than drop. Lots of folks use 'give' as well. In the end, it doesn't really matter as long as you are consistent.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I use two different words for obedience heel vs field heel. Probably this helps me more than it does the dog. I don't want to feel like I am lowering my standards for field training. So, heel for field and strut for obedience. 

In obedience I want my dog to have 100% attention on me and nothing else. In field I want her to stay with me but I do want her to look out at the field where the marks will be. 

I use give to take the bird.

I did not use ecollar to teach heel (or give for that matter). I have used it to reinforce heel and as part of CC but I prefer to reinforce heel in other ways (i.e. collar pop, backing up, etc).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I too use two different words for heel.
Obedience is a very precise, and attentive cue and I use 'Heel'

Field is a more relaxed and look out at the field 'Let's Go'. I use 'Get it in' or 'get it back' for more precise positioning for lining in the field while I use strut & place for right sided work.

I use 'Give' for my cue to the dog to place the bird in my hand and release backwards.

I know people who use German words, I also know one lady who uses colors for her commands. As long as you are the only one handling your dog, and you are consistent, it does not matter what words you use. If you might ever have anyone else handle your dog in the field, friend or pro, you would probably want to use 'Heel', 'Give' etc.

There is one thread that was posting recently that has 'Sit' meaning, 'sit and hold', or if without a bird, possibly 'sit & mark' etc.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I use "heel" in the field means back up or move away (from the handler). Taught with leash & collar and push/pull drill. Very different than competition obedience heeling.
For my release word I use "out."


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I know people who use German words,



You mean that you are friends with Gretchen from Long Island? I get a kick out of the German.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Otter said:


> Hello. I just have a couple questions I was wondering about. Thought I'd ask here.
> 
> #1
> Is the heel command used in field work the same as used in obedience?
> ...


Field work treats heel somewhat different. 

For my dogs heel means back up. It does not necessarilly mean stay tightly on the seam of my trousers. So when I want the dog to move forward I use "here". If the dog gets too far ahead, I use "heel" to bring them back into position. 

I teach basic heeling with the dog on a lead and pinch collar. We introduce heeling work by doing patterns around four traffic cones. Right turns, left turns and finally figure eights where we can work on both turns in the same drill. 

The Ecollar comes along later after the dog understands basic OB, and is force fetched. We introdice the E-collar and condition the dog to it doing basic obedience drills that the dog already knows and thoroughly understands.


I use drop as a command to release anything the dog is carrying.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. It seems people use heel in field work more to control the dog and put it into position opposed to walking at your side. And, I guess there isn't a specific, or common, word for giving up the bird. I wasn't sure.

Barkley does well with 'drop'. I used to give him a treat. Now I only occasionally give him a treat.

Before we throw the bumber, frisbee, or whatever, I tell him 'heel' (pointing to my left side) then 'sit'. Then we throw what I want him to fetch. If he acts like he is going to go, I tell him heel. He (usually) stays sitting. I eventually tell him 'fetch' at which point he goes.

I do this for short periods. Other times I just let him do what he wants and let him play. He seems to know when I want him to be more serious. In other words, when I am working with him, it is only for shorter periods of time. Then I give him a break and let him play a bit.

He seems eager to do these things. I just wasn't too sure what command words are preferable.

Thank you.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

The front feet of a dog at heel is even with the handler's heels, whether moving or standing still. Sadly, too many concessions are made in behalf of the style of many field bred dogs. It does not need to be that way, but few have the self discipline to maintain it with high rolling dogs.










The dog shown in this photo is one of the hottest, most stylish dogs you'll ever see, yet while he's animated, he's at heel. It's been a great help to him in his work. It also makes it easy to line him, and to influence him as a handler.

By far, most field trainers use "Drop" as a release command for fetch objects.

EvanG


----------

